
Microsoft, Amazon, & IBM express ‘solidarity.’ Should they end police contracts? - aspenmayer
https://www.protocol.com/microsoft-amazon-ibm-police-contracts
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Microsoft, Amazon and IBM express ‘solidarity.’ Should they end police
contracts?

